# Hi-Way model P



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

can anyone tell me how the in cab control is wired for a gas operated model P?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

These are the wiring diagrams from my manual.

I believe this is what you are asking for?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 196145


I've got that I want to know what wires go to each switch. I got a spreader but the controls weren't with it. Trying to rig something up. All the wires are there just no switches


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, I did the same with mine. I built mine from a outdoor electric outlet box.

The diagrams that I posted will tell you what color wire does what.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Buyers sells a generic control box, part # 1410701 - it comes prewired, you'll just need to match up the colors.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will attempt to give you a run down on what I did.

So I had (3) rocker toggle switches and a momentary push button switch.

3 toggles were like this:

Switch (1) - SPST On/off function for motor - wired to black wire on spreader

Switch (2) - SPST On/Off function for clutch - wired to brown wire on spreader

Switch (3) - Momentary Rocker Operated throttle - wired to white/black on throttle that turns to red/green in harness if you have the harness - my throttle linkage on my motor would choke the motor at full throttle, so I did not wire choke on mine.

Switch (4) - Momentary push button - Starter - wired to white on spreader.

All those were powered from 12v that was live with the ignition.


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will attempt to give you a run down on what I did.
> 
> So I had (3) rocker toggle switches and a momentary push button switch.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> Buyers sells a generic control box, part # 1410701 - it comes prewired, you'll just need to match up the colors.


Thanks buyers is the name?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hilandmxr said:


> Thanks buyers is the name?


Yes - Buyers Products Company


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will attempt to give you a run down on what I did.
> 
> So I had (3) rocker toggle switches and a momentary push button switch.
> 
> ...


I despise wiring! Ok what other wires go to the toggle switches? I assume power to each one and colored wire


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes - Buyers Products Company


Thanks again


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I found an old picture of what I made. Truck and spreader are long gone so I cannot get you a better shot. Sorry

You can see the push button on the left side for start, the upper toggle was for the clutch engage, the lower toggle was for the on/off function of the engine, you cannot see the throttle switch as it is on the other side of the box.

And I guess I forgot I had a red light for when the clutch was engaged... you could do the same concept with lighted rockers. I just build my box with parts laying around the shop and stuff from the hardware store. Might have had $50-60 bucks into it?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hilandmxr said:


> I despise wiring! Ok what other wires go to the toggle switches? I assume power to each one and colored wire


12v+ go to each switch then the function connects to the other side.

The throttle will be the one that is a touch different as you will have to be able to "flip flop" the 12v signal MOL.

If you attempt to do your own, I will pull one out of something and give you a diagram of how to wire it so it will run your throttle up and down.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hilandmxr said:


> Thanks again


Phil's route is no doubt cheaper, but here is a pic of the buyers box anyway










You'd cut off the 6 pin plastic plug and just connect it to your wires


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Buyers sells a generic control box, part # 1410701 - it comes prewired, you'll just need to match up the colors.


This is pretty economical IMO


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> This is pretty economical IMO


More expensive than a bunch of switches but a hell of a lot easier to wire up. And probably prettier looking too.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Phil's route is no doubt cheaper, but here is a pic of the buyers box anyway
> 
> View attachment 196150
> 
> ...


Personally... now a days, I would just buy that and wire it in. Mine was built in a time that I had time to tinker and I enjoyed figuring things out more than anything.

OP, if you take this route, I can grab Buyers wiring diagram and match the colors up for you since you say that you are not a fan of wiring.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> More expensive than a bunch of switches but a hell of a lot easier to wire up. And probably prettier looking too.


And easier to build. Cutting those switches in, figuring out the wiring, how to get it all to fit... it was not a simple task by any means.

The more "pretty" part is all in the eye of the beer holder... Thumbs Up


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Personally... now a days, I would just buy that and wire it in. Mine was built in a time that I had time to tinker and I enjoyed figuring things out more than anything.
> 
> OP, if you take this route, I can grab Buyers wiring diagram and match the colors up for you since you say that you are not a fan of wiring.


Yes I believe I will order that one. Thank you for your help and I would appreciate the diagram


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info! Think I’m going to order the pre made one


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hilandmxr said:


> Yes I believe I will order that one. Thank you for your help and I would appreciate the diagram












Edit: or what Phil said down there


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hilandmxr said:


> Yes I believe I will order that one. Thank you for your help and I would appreciate the diagram


----------



## Hilandmxr (Nov 22, 2017)

Ordered one thanks again to all who helped


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Edit: or what Phil said down there


Sorry... had to print it so can understand and draw my pretty pictures. Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry... had to print it so can understand and draw my pretty pictures. Thumbs Up


I like the use of red pen - is it one of those cool pens that has 6 different colors on it and you just push the appropriate color-matched button or just strictly red?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I like the use of red pen - is it one of those cool pens that has 6 different colors on it and you just push the appropriate color-matched button or just strictly red?


Funny fact I learned at the taven the other afternoon. Those pens with all the different colors on them are called "chart pens"

I guess they were designed for nurses so they can mark up a persons medical chart as needed levels of importance... or so the nursing student bar maid tells me...

But no... mine is just a plain ol red pen.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Cliff.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

They still teach nurses to write? I figured pens were as obsolete as cursive in the age of ipads


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As usual, I'm late to the party but, just make sure you fuse the power circuit. And use good heat shrink connections. Now where's that bottle of wine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> As usual, I'm late to the party but, just make sure you fuse the power circuit. And use good heat shrink connections. Now where's that bottle of wine.


Dont you want to tell him to check his ground too?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Dont you want to tell him to check his ground too?


I'm not that hammered yet. Those guys are on the way, give it a month, or right before the first real snow.


----------

